# طلب BS EN 12068 Cathodic Protection - External Organic Coatings



## MS.Pro (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الكرام، المرجو ممن يتوفر على المعيار standard التالي أن يرفعه على المنتدى، أنا في أمس الحاجة إليه لإجراء بعض التجارب :

BS EN 12068 : Cathodic Protection - External Organic Coatings for the Corrosion Protection of Buried or Immersed Steel Pipelines Used in Conjunction with Cathodic Protection. Tapes and shrinkable materials

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

